# Radio Manuals



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Recent requests for manuals brought to mind this excellent site I have used in the past and may be of use to others.

http://www.mods.dk/manual.php


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the link on the manuals...

Another source here, at the Internal Fire Museum in Wales :-

http://www.internalfire.com

A good selection of Marconi and other Marine manufacturers, but they do request a £10 donation for scanning any manual.

And for SP Sailor equipment:-

http://www.tarkastaja.com/~janne/oh6lsl/Sailor/Manuals/

Many are in Danish, but the schematics are useful.

Cheers
Jonathan


----------

